# Skoda Yeti "new" car prep



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good morning viewers! You will see the reason for the " " round the word new shortly!

Envy Car Care were very pleased to be asked to do a new car prep on this Skoda Yeti. A full protection detail inside and out using products from Envy, Dr Leather, Nanolex and Car Skin and Chemical Guys mainly.

The "new" car before I started....



Wheels sprayed with Iron Awe, door shuts with APC then foamed with Bubbly Jubbly snow foam and left to dwell.





Rinsed then washed with our own shampoo, TBM and the trusty Z sponge to reveal a much nicer looking car!





The car was brought inside the unit, then clayed with Dodo Juice Gentle Grey clay and given a once over with the Bigfoot and Blackmax polish.



After this it was waxed with Chemical Guys Celeste wax. Interior was thoroughly cleaned and all carpets etc treated with Nanolex fabric sealant. Leather cleaned with Dr Leather wipes. Glass and plastics cleaned down and stainless steel surrounds fitted to the front driving lights as per customers orders. Tyres dressed and rolled out for some afters pics!

















If you wish to book your car in please dont hesitate to get in touch and follow us on twitter and facebook to be kept up to date.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Tim

Nicely spec'd one by the looks of it?!..any interior pics?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Its the L+K edition but no, no interior pics sorry!
Big rubber mats over the carpets etc Land Rover style as its a family, country dwelling car as you can tell from the pics!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

looking very smart tim


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice job on a nice car, but why the inappropriate tyres on a country-dwelling SUV?


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Seems to sit very high, even for a 4x4 Yeti.

Have the rubber transit blocks been taken out of the springs during the PDi?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Nice job on a nice car, but why the inappropriate tyres on a country-dwelling SUV?


Question for the owner, I'll tell him!



GarveyVW said:


> Nice job :thumb:


thankyou.



CzechRich said:


> Seems to sit very high, even for a 4x4 Yeti.
> 
> Have the rubber transit blocks been taken out of the springs during the PDi?


Again, I'll ask him!

Edit, they all look high..

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...MuZ0AXqrIGgBg&ved=0CEYQ9QEwAg&dur=33#imgdii=_



tonyy said:


> Looks great:thumb:


Thankyou:thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I think you're right, they all look high.

Good job by the way.


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice job done there :thumb:


Mine is due for delivery in September, but you are too far away for a " New Car Detail" 




Steve.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

steve204me said:


> Nice job done there :thumb:
> 
> Mine is due for delivery in September, but you are too far away for a " New Car Detail"
> 
> Steve.


Thanks very much, and enjoy your new arrival. I'd have to agree on the distance, about as close as I get is the Lakes!
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah you can just about see the difference :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I could sleep in that arch gap! 

Looking good!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> I could sleep in that arch gap!
> 
> Looking good!


Yes it does have a little bit of ride height!


----------

